# Huge noob question: what is a pencil mod?



## Varjo

The title says it all "What is a pencil mod?" and yes, I do feel stupid asking.


----------



## kingsnake2

sad to say, im curious to, I know they stop/lower vdroop but no idea how to do one


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Varjo* 
The title says it all "What is a pencil mod?" and yes, I do feel stupid asking.

Lead is conductive, so they're tracing a path to lower the resistance. You can also use a conductive ink pen or even wire a rheostat to more precisely control the resistance. In case you didn't follow, changing the resistance allows a person to alter the voltage applied.


----------



## MobAttack

At the very basic level, you draw in lead (graphite) over the solder leads to create thicker leads, which can carry more voltage.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Post a video of someone doing this!


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MobAttack* 
At the very basic level, you draw in lead (graphite) over the solder leads to create thicker leads, which can carry more voltage.

Close but not quite, it doesn't allow my energy over it, it just lowers the resistance.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Close but not quite, it doesn't allow my energy over it, it just lowers the resistance.

precisely, not more voltage, more current


----------



## Csquared

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Close but not quite, it doesn't allow my energy over it, it just lowers the resistance.

yep thats right


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## The Duke

Actually, there is no lead in a pencil.
"As mentioned on our Pencil Lead page there is no lead in the writing core of a "lead" pencil. The core is made of non-toxic graphitei and does not contain lead."
http://www.pencils.com/pencil-information/lead-pencils

Graphite is a conductor, a 2H pencil will work, but like back in the day with the Socket A "L" bridge connection trick, a 3H pencil actually seems works better due to its density.


----------



## pLuhhmm

whats vdrop n vdroop? sounds sexy!


----------

